# Problem z kompilacją nvidia-drivers alsa-driver

## kurak

Tak jak w temacie, przy przejściu na jajo 2.6.23 (konkretnie na mm-sources) wywala mi taki błąd:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run size ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-rc8-mm2

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 100.14.19.....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux cc_sanity_check full_output

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux select_makefile full_output

make --no-print-directory -f Makefile module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: uwaga: serwer zadań niedostępny: używanie -j1.  Należy dodać `+' do nadrzędnej reguły make.

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses  -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses  -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses  -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses  -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses  -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses  -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nvacpi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses  -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvacpi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.c

  ld   -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -w -s

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nvidia.mod.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os  -mtune=generic -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -fasynchronous-unwind-tables    -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia.mod)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -DMODULE -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.c

  ld -r   --build-id -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.19-9528.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

a alsa

```
Hunk #10 succeeded at 1057 (offset -1 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c

patching file usbusx2y.c

patching file usX2Yhwdep.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 63 with fuzz 2.

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c

patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/usb'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/misc'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/misc'

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver O=/usr/src/linux CPP="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E" CC="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2'

Makefile:119: *** Output directory (O=...) specifies kernel src dir. Stop.

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc8-mm2'

make: *** [compile] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1687:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1025:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   alsa-driver-9999.ebuild, line  130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-driver-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1687:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1025:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   alsa-driver-9999.ebuild, line  130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/build.log'.

```

Mój config: http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=f8bf09f5fceaea80e1f864a1b48938bf

----------

## nbvcxz

do do nvidia-drivers to:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## unK

 *kurak wrote:*   

> log z nvidia-drivers

 

gcc tries to write gcda files in wrong dir (read-only by sandbox)

zdaje się, że można to obejść przez FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers -1

 *kurak wrote:*   

> log alsa

 

U mnie też failuje.

Btw kompilacja svgalib też się wywala z nowym kernelem. Dlatego ja na razie zostaję na 2.6.22   :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

Ok, dzięki nvidia już, a co z alsą?

edit: ja chcę zmienić na reiser4 więc migruję na mm.

----------

## mziab

Wyłączanie sandboksa to niezbyt eleganckie rozwiązanie. Radzę nałożyć ten patch na źródła kernela. Wtedy problem z ACCESS VIOLATION znika na dobre. Sprawdzone u siebie. Patch znalazłem w wątku o najnowszym kamikaze-sources, zresztą wzięty z buga, o którym wspomniał unK.

----------

## kurak

Zmieniło się coś z jajem 2.6.23 odnośnie nvidii? bo jak dawałe features=-sandbox to nie bardzo działało..

----------

## Arfrever

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Zmieniło się coś z jajem 2.6.23 odnośnie nvidii?

 

Powinno być to już naprawione w "sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r1".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

